# NAS für 4k-Streaming



## KraVaLL (8. Februar 2020)

*NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Hallo zusammen.

Im Moment habe ich alle meine Filme + 4k Videos von der Action-Cam auf meinen Festplatten im PC. ( 2TB HDD , 4 TB HDD, 8TB HDD) und auf meiner MyCloud Netzwerkfestplatte. Hier wird der Platz aber bereits eng. 
Deswegen möchte ich mir quasi eine MyCloud selber bauen,  die die Daten genauso an meinen 4k TV streamt und die ich bei Bedarf erweitern kann. Somit die MyCloud durch einen Eigenbau erstzen.
Ich möchte dann meine Seagate 8TB HDD einbauen und gegf. dann erweitern. Der 4k TV übernimmt die komplette Rechenarbeit. Das System muss also nur die Daten im Netzwerk schnell genug an den TV bringen.
Ich habe den PC , meinen 4k TV (Samsung KS9590) und meine Nvidia Shield mit CAT7 Lan Kabel mit dem Router verbunden.

Im Sommer, wenn die neue Nvidia Generation rauskommt, möchte ich meinen PC aufrüsten.
Dann könnte ich meine jetzige Hardware für das NAS verwenden:

CPU: i7 6700k
Board: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170
GPU: ASUS GTX 1070
RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2400

Aber ich denke das wäre für den Zweck 4k Material im Netzwerk auf Abruf bereitzustellen völlig überdimensioniert richtig?

Wenn dafür besser eine andere Basis als die im Sommer "abfallende" Hardware her sollte wäre das Budget technisch kein Problem.

Noch eine Frage am Rande. Ist es möglich das System bei Zugriff aufwachen zu lassen? Also nicht 24h/Tag laufen zu lassen? Wäre schön wenn das automatisch gehen würde.

LG


----------



## Wolfgang75 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k streaming*

Wie viel Speicher nutzt du denn zur Zeit?
Backup,falls benötigt, vorhanden?


----------



## KraVaLL (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k streaming*

Die 4TB MyCloud ist komplett voll. 
Backups von den wichtigen Action-Cam Videos sind vorhanden.


----------



## HisN (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k streaming*

Bei mir erledigt das ein kleiner Haswell i3, und der ist noch zu schnell 
Und Deine Fritzbox kann WOL (Wake on Lan). Klick den Rechner im Netzwerk an, und schon findest Du den Punk. Damit kann man den Rechner aufwecken, wenn er gebraucht wird.


----------



## KraVaLL (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k streaming*

ich habe einen ASUS Router.
Der sollte das auch können. Was brauche ich denn alles für mein Vorhaben? Ich möchte zum Start meine Seagate 8TB einbauen und dann gegf. erweitern können.
danke


----------



## fotoman (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k streaming*

Da ja nichts umgerechnet werden soll, brauchst Du nur "inrgendeine" PC-Hardware und dazu ein Gehäuse, das all Deine Platten (die aktuelle, und zukünftige) aufnimmt. Dazu u.U. noch den ein oder anderen großen und langsam drehenden Lüfter.

Da reicht auch sowas als Grundlage (oder was es mittlerweile neueres geben sollte):
ASRock J4105-ITX ab €' '84,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Beim Kauf musst Du halt nur darauf achten, genügend SATA-Ports zu haben und einen Netzwerkchip, der auch Wake on Lan kann. Mit WoL fürs TV wirst Du m.M.n. Probleme bekommen, wenn das jemand außer Dir nutzen will. Der Fernseher dürfte in der Regel kein WoL auslösen können, das muss man dann manuell außerhalb manchen (z.B. per Smwartphone, falls das mit dem selben Netz verbunden ist und nicht nur im Gäste-WLan). Aber u.U. kann (a) der Router sowas automatisch und (b) sendet nicht irgendein wild gewordener Client ständig Requests an den Server/NAS, obwohl niemand echte Daten abfragen möchte (den Fall hatten wir gerade erst hier).

Wenn dann Probleme mit dem gleichzeitigen Streaming zu allen Geräten auftreten sollten, dürfte das eher an der HDD liegen (wie jetzt schon beim WD MyCloud).

Ob Du auf der HW ein Windows, Linux, NextCloud oder sonstwas laufen lässt, ist eher Geschmacksfrage, so lange Du nicht schon vorhandenne Daten der 8TB Platte ohne Umkopieren nutzen möchtest.

Ich bin gerade wieder dabei, von meinne alten PCs, die als NAS/Server (i7-2600K) bzw. als Backup-Server/NAS (Q6600)  dienen, Linux wieder runter zu werfen. Das auf dem Q6600 vermeintlich mit LTS-Support genutzte Linux Mint 18.3 ist Support-Seitig eher ein Reinfall (3 Jahre Support, danach muss man manuell updaten, das war natürlich einzig mein Fehler, keine echte LTS-Distribution auszusuchen).

Und bis ich gefunden habe, wie ich es nicht nur nach meinen Wünschen Konfiguriere, sondern auch das schwachsinig konfigurierte Energiemanagement (bei Mint 18.3 und 19.2) irgendwie abgeschaltet habe, ist auch Windows wieder installiert.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



KraVaLL schrieb:


> Ich möchte dann meine Seagate 8TB HDD einbauen und gegf. dann erweitern.
> ...
> Dann könnte ich meine jetzige Hardware für das NAS verwenden:
> 
> ...



Da denkst du absolut richtig.

Dazu reicht eigentlich schon das kleinste NAS, es muß ja nur die Transferrate schaffen (die Festplatte nicht zu sehr ausbremsen), die nötig ist damit der TV die Filme abspielen kann. In einem 1GBit-LAN wären das ca. 115MB/s Netto, was für mehrere 4k-Streams reichen sollte.

Hier mal ein Screen von meinem alten DS214SE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Probleme hat das NAS gleichzeitig 8x 1080p-Streams gestemmt.

Sowas würde daher schon reichen: Synology DiskStation DS120j

Oder (wenn du später eine HDD dazu packen möchtest) ein Modell mit 2 Einschüben: Synology DiskStation DS218j (das Modell DS220J ist noch nicht im Handel, kommt aber in Kürze)

Und hier noch ein Modell für 4 Laufwerke: Synology DiskStation DS420j



Edit:

Es muß natürlich nicht unbedingt Synology sein, daher hier alle [lieferbaren] NAS ab 2 Bays: Klick


----------



## KraVaLL (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Danke schonmal. 
Die Synology DS420j kostet zZ. 299€.
Ich glaube das ich da mit nem EIgenbau auch nicht viel billiger weg käme, da ich hier keine alte Hardware habe.

DIe DS420j hat 1GB RAM.  In den Foren wird dieser Punkt oft negativ bewertet. Für Meine Zwecke reicht das denke ich aus oder? Für welchen Einsatz würde man bei der NAS mehr Hauptspeicher brauchen?


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Brauchen ... 
Alles was an Daten im Ram liegt oder beim Schreiben erst mal im Ram zwischengelagert wird macht das NAS schnell und Reaktiv.
Wenn eine Datei ins Ram passt, dann können so viele User gleichzeitig drauf zugreifen wie das Netz zulässt, passt sie nicht ins Ram dann nur so viele wie die Platten zulassen, und viele verschiedene und gleichzeitige Zugriffe lassen jede Platte übel zusammenbrechen.


----------



## KraVaLL (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

viele verschiedene Zugriffe wird es bei mir nicht geben. Wenn es hoch kommt 2 Filme gleichzeitig streamen. Also freue ich mich über 1 GB RAM


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Muss das OS auch in das eine GB?


----------



## fotoman (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



KraVaLL schrieb:


> DIe DS420j hat 1GB RAM.  In den Foren wird dieser Punkt oft negativ bewertet. Für Meine Zwecke reicht das denke ich aus oder? Für welchen Einsatz würde man bei der NAS mehr Hauptspeicher brauchen?


Wenn Du "streamen" nur als Zugriff auf freigegebene Laufwerke betrachtest, dann reicht es. Wenn Du aber, wie hier viele vor Dir, auf die Idee kommst, auf dem NAS auch einen Webserver, Plex, Owncloud usw. laufen zu lassen, dann kann es knapp werden und es wäre mit mehr Ram performanter. Aber auch nur, falls Du das NAS nicht zu häufig ausschaltest, wie die WoL-Idee oben annehmen lässt.



HisN schrieb:


> Muss das OS auch in das eine GB?


In der  Regel ja, was aber bei DSM auch kein Problem sein darf und beim Streamen vollkommen egal ist. Auch BTRFS  dürfte mit dem 1 GB Ram erst dann ein Problem werden, wenn man  Deduplizierung anschalten möchte. Oder wenn man halt Plex mit einer  riesigen Medienlibrary will und diese alles im Ram halten soll.

Mein altes QNap  TS-412 kam mit dem damaligen QTS sogar problemlos mit 256 MB Ram  zurecht. Erst, als QNap ohne Rücksicht auf die alten Geräte das neue QTS  auf das alte NAS portiert hat, wurde es im Ram eng.

Dass die HDDs beim Einbau in das NAS ihre Daten verlieren, ist sicher bekannt. Auch sowas kann für einige durchaus ein Grund sien, selber zu basteln.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



KraVaLL schrieb:


> Für welchen Einsatz würde man bei der NAS mehr Hauptspeicher brauchen?


Wenn zb. mehrere User parallel auf Datenbanken zugreifen, die auf dem NAS liegen. Für deine Ansprüche, und selbst wenn diese später noch wachsen sollten (weil du doch mehr mit deinem NAS machen willst als nur Filme zu verteilen), reicht das vollkommen. 1GB im NAS, bei deinen Ansprüchen, ist schon eine ganze Menge.

Wie gesagt, für deine Ansprüche reicht eigentlich schon das 2Bay-NAS DS218j, wo du mit zb. zwei 16TB Festplatten eine ganze Menge Filme drauf speichern kannst.

Nur zur Info: Das DS416j hatte nur einen Dual-Core und 512MB RAM, das DS418j einen Dual-Core und 1GB, und das DS420j hat einen Quad-Core und 1GB RAM. Und die 8 FullHD-Streams von dem Screenshot oben liefen alle ruckelfrei von einem DS214SE, einem NAS mit 800MHz 1-Kern Prozessor und nur 256MB RAM.


----------



## KraVaLL (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn Du "streamen" nur als Zugriff auf freigegebene Laufwerke betrachtest, dann reicht es. Wenn Du aber, wie hier viele vor Dir, auf die Idee kommst, auf dem NAS auch einen Webserver, Plex, Owncloud usw. laufen zu lassen, dann kann es knapp werden und es wäre mit mehr Ram performanter. Aber auch nur, falls Du das NAS nicht zu häufig ausschaltest, wie die WoL-Idee oben annehmen lässt.



Meine Nvidia Shield ist dann auch direkt mit dem NAS verbunden. Ich könnte auf der Shield zb PLEX installieren oder gegf. KODI und damit dann die Filme auf dem NAS verwalten. Läuft aber bestimmt nicht so gut als wie wenn KODI/PLEX direkt auf der NAS laufen richtig?
Ich bin noch am Anfang der ganzen Thematik, möchte diese aber verstehen lernen. Ich tüftel gerne bis es irgendwie funktioniert und freue mich dann umso mehr  Deswegen würde ich auch nicht vor einem Eigenbau zurückschrecken.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn zb. mehrere User parallel auf Datenbanken zugreifen, die auf dem NAS liegen. Für deine Ansprüche, und selbst wenn diese später noch wachsen sollten (weil du doch mehr mit deinem NAS machen willst als nur Filme zu verteilen), reicht das vollkommen. 1GB im NAS, bei deinen Ansprüchen, ist schon eine ganze Menge.
> 
> Wie gesagt, für deine Ansprüche reicht eigentlich schon das 2Bay-NAS DS218j, wo du mit zb. zwei 16TB Festplatten eine ganze Menge Filme drauf speichern kannst.
> 
> Nur zur Info: Das DS416j hatte nur einen Dual-Core und 512MB RAM, das DS418j einen Dual-Core und 1GB, und das DS420j hat einen Quad-Core und 1GB RAM. Und die 8 FullHD-Streams von dem Screenshot oben liefen alle ruckelfrei von einem DS214SE, einem NAS mit 800MHz 1-Kern Prozessor und nur 256MB RAM.



Hört sich ja einleuchtend an. Ich überlege gerade halt wie oben beschrieben, ob ich mir die Synology DS420j kaufe oder was eigenes baue. Habe bedenken das ich mich hinterher ärgere aufgrund von mangelnder Unterstützung/Leistung für spätere Sachen.

Ich habe mich ein bischen schlauf gelesen. Wie hört sich der folgende Einkaufszettel für einen Selbstbau an?

CPU : AMD Athlon 3000G, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed ab €' '48,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Board: ASUS Prime A320M-A ab €' '66,50 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Crucial DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL17 (CT2K4G4DFS824A) ab €' '35,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 350W ATX 2.4 ab €' '46,40 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Systemdatenträger: Crucial 250GB SSD  aus meinem derzeitigen Rechner. Wenn ich im Sommer aufrüste kann die ruhig für das NAS abfallen.

Laut Geizhals Kosten von ca. 198€ + Versand + Irgendein Gehäuse, da habe ich mich noch nicht informiert.
Wie gesagt die Sache macht mir Spaß und ich tüftel gerne. 
Freue mich auf Antworten.
LG


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Der Unterschied zwischen einem sebstgebautem Rechner und einem NAS ist meistens nur das Betriebssystem das läuft. 
Hat das Board genügend Anschlüsse für Dein Vorhaben? Dann spricht nix dagegen.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



KraVaLL schrieb:


> CPU : AMD Athlon 3000G, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed ab €'*'48,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Board: ASUS Prime A320M-A ab €'*'66,50 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> RAM: Crucial DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL17 (CT2K4G4DFS824A) ab €'*'35,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 350W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'46,40 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Ich habe mir auch ein NAS selber gebaut. Das öäuft auch nicht 24/7. Meistens nur von früh bis Abends.

CPU: Athlon 200GE
RAM: 2x4GB DDR4 2667 CL15
Board: B450DS3H
Netzteil: SystemPower 9 400W
Raid Controller: Adaptec 6805T
Platten: 120GB WD GReen M2 (OS), 256GB 850 Evo (Workspace), 4x1TB WD Blue im Raid 5 (Sicherung 1), 4x2TB Seagate Ironwolf (Sicherung 2)

Das in einem Lian Li Gehäuse. Welches weiß ich leider nicht.

Beim Board würde ich noch auf ein B450 gehen. 
Und wenn du Festplatten im Raid Verbund laufen lassen willst, dann kann ich einen separaten Controller empfehlen. Die Controller auf dem Mainboard sind meistens eher meh... Da fahre ich seit Jahren schon besser mit dem Adaptec.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Platten: 120GB WD GReen M2 (OS), 256GB 850 Evo (Workspace), 4x1TB WD Blue im Raid 5 (Sicherung 1), 4x2TB Seagate Ironwolf (Sicherung 2)



Dir ist schon klar das im Falle einer Überspannung all deine HDD´s gekillt werden können?


----------



## bastian123f (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das im Falle einer Überspannung all deine HDD´s gekillt werden können?



Wie bei "normalen" PCs auch.... 
Außerdem weißt du ja nicht, wie es sonst noch bei mir aussieht. 
Für meine privaten Daten ist das NAS gut abgesichert. Die meisten stecken das NAS ja einfach nur an und gut is...


----------



## fotoman (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



KraVaLL schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am Anfang der ganzen Thematik


Ich  habe keine Ahnung von PLEX bis auf ein paar Dinge, die ich hier im Forum aufgeschnappt habe. Ich würde wohl eher KODI testen falls man die Zusatzfeatures von Plex nicht benötigt (und wohl auch zahlen müsste).



KraVaLL schrieb:


> Hört sich ja einleuchtend an. Ich überlege gerade halt wie oben beschrieben, ob ich mir die Synology DS420j kaufe oder was eigenes baue. Habe bedenken das ich mich hinterher ärgere aufgrund von mangelnder Unterstützung/Leistung für spätere Sachen.


Vermutlich wirst Du Dich bei jeder Lösung irgendwann ärgern. Außer Du hast Ansprüche, die nur eine der Lösungen erfüllt.

Kaufst Du heute ein kleines PC-Gehäuse, in das nur 3 HDDs passen, soll spätestens in 3-4 Jahren die 4 HDDs eingebaut werden (oder vieleicht doch noch ein DVD-Laufwerk). Kaufst Du heute ein Gehäuse für 6 HDD, wirst Du u.U. nie mehr wie 2 HDDs einbauen. Beim PC musst Du Dich selber um das OS kümmern und wenn es ein "echtes" OS sein soll (kein FreeNA o.Ä.) musst Du Dich irgendwann auch selber um Updates kümmern, die u.U. nicht kompatibel zum Vorgänger sind. Aber man kann natürlich seinen Homeserver die nächsten 10 Jahre auch mit Win 7, Server 2008 R2 oder Ubuntu Server 12.04 weiter betreiben.

Das Selbe gilt auch für den Rest. Irgendwann kommst Du u.U. auf die Idee, dass auf dem NAS auch mal eine VM laufen könnte und freust Dich über die 8 GB Ram. Oder Du merkst in ein paar Jahren erst zu spät, dass eines der Ram-Module eine Defekt hat und ärgerst Dich, heute kein ECC-Ram inkl. passender CPU gekauft zu haben.



KraVaLL schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ein bischen schlauf gelesen. Wie hört sich der folgende Einkaufszettel für einen Selbstbau an?


Ich habe jetzt nichts in Handbuch des Boards geschaut. Persönlich würde ich bei AMD ein Board suchen, das mit einer M.2 SSD keinen SATA-Port abschaltet (mag hier durchaus der Fall sein). Und dann würde ich die SATA-Ports nur für das Storage nutzen. Mein zuvor ewähnter i7-2600K läuft unter Linux von einer USB3-SSD, was aber leider mit Windows nicht geht. Das sieht zwar am Gehäuse nicht so toll aus, dafür spart es einen der SATA-Ports und ist bei genügend Ram ausreichend schnell.

Wenn Dir aber in Zukunft 5 SATA-Ports genügen, klappt das mit der SSD natürlich auch.

Wieviel das System im Dauerbetrieb verbraucht, musst Du wohl selber heraus finden.



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das im Falle einer  Überspannung all deine HDD´s gekillt werden können?


Bei  Überschwemmung und Brand wäre auch eine ext. Lösung in der selben  Wohung defekt, klauen kann das ganze NAS auch jemand. Muss man halt  selber abschätzen, wie hoch man solche Schäden für seine Lebenssituation  einschätzt und was einem eine andere Lösung wert ist. Vergleichbares gilt ja schon für den Einsatz von RAID im privaten Umfeld.

Persönlich  hätte ich bei der Lösung eher Bedenken auf Grund des  Adaptec-Controllers. Aber vieleicht hat Adaptec mittlerweile auch  gelernt und man kann einen defekten Controller ohne Datenverlust durch  einen neueren Nachfolger ersetzen.

Ein Linux-RAID mountet man  dagegen in jedem beliebigen neuen Linux-Rechner, selbst die HDDs aus  einem Synology/QNap NAS kann man in ein Nachfolgegehäuse des gleichen  Herstellers einbauen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Wie bei "normalen" PCs auch....
> Außerdem weißt du ja nicht, wie es sonst noch bei mir aussieht.
> Für meine privaten Daten ist das NAS gut abgesichert. Die meisten stecken das NAS ja einfach nur an und gut is...



Will dir nix böses,aber die Überspannung sehe ich in dem Fall als das größte Problem.Selbst mit Typ1/2/3 Ableiter und FTTH wär ich mir der Sache nicht sicher.

Bei mir läuft das NAS mit Raid0 und das Backup wird je nach Bedarf auf eine WD MyCloud gemacht die sonst immer komplett vom Netz/Ethernet getrennt ist.
Die wirklich wichtigen Daten liegen zudem auf einer WD MyBook die im Haus meines Bruder deponiert ist und nach Bedarf aktualisiert wird,seine WD MyBook liegt bei mir.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Will dir nix böses,aber die Überspannung sehe ich in dem Fall als das größte Problem.Selbst mit Typ1/2/3 Ableiter und FTTH wär ich mir der Sache nicht sicher.
> 
> Bei mir läuft das NAS mit Raid0 und das Backup wird je nach Bedarf auf eine WD MyCloud gemacht die sonst immer komplett vom Netz/Ethernet getrennt ist.
> Die wirklich wichtigen Daten liegen zudem auf einer WD MyBook die im Haus meines Bruder deponiert ist und nach Bedarf aktualisiert wird,seine WD MyBook liegt bei mir.



Die Überspannung ist überhaupt kein Problem. Das größte Problem ist bei dir das RAID 0. Warum kein RAID 1 zumindest? 
Deine beiden externen Sicherungen sind auch schon gut, aber dazu würde ich nicht extra "Geräte" kaufen. Haben alle wieder eigene Netzteile, platinen..., die gerne kaputt gehen können und die HDDs mit killen können. 

HotSwap-Käfig im NAS und schon kann man eine HDD reinschieben. In jedem Stockwerk liegt eine entsprechende HDD in einem HDD Case und zudem noch bei einem Freund und meiner Schwester. 

Wenn du dir schon Sorgen wegen Überspannung machst, dann lass anderes nicht zu kurz kommen. 



fotoman schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich bei AMD ein Board suchen, das mit einer M.2 SSD keinen SATA-Port abschaltet (mag hier durchaus der Fall sein). Und dann würde ich die SATA-Ports nur für das Storage nutzen.



Bei den billigeren Boards dürfte es das nicht geben. Bis jetzt wäre mir das auch noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Vielleicht reichen dem TE aber auch 4 Platten in Zukunft. Mit 4x16TB könnte man ja auch schon einiges erreichen.


----------



## fotoman (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Vielleicht reichen dem TE aber auch 4 Platten in Zukunft. Mit 4x16TB könnte man ja auch schon einiges erreichen.


So lange die Platten nicht kaputt gehen und man nicht zwingend ein RAID benötigt (außer für ein 5 GBit oder 10 GBit Lan fällt mir da im Heimbreich nicht wirklich viel ein, was meine Datensicherheit massiv erhöhen würde), wirft man halt nur ungerne Platten weg.  

Auf die Weise bin ich 2012 zum NAS gekommen, ich war die 4 USB-HDDs leid, also sind sie in ein NAS gewandert. Nach dem dem Kauf habe ich erst einmal kräftig über den "unfähigen" NAS-Hersteller geflucht und auch deshalb danach nur noch selber gebastelt.

Manuelle Backups sind mir seit Jahrzehnten ein Graus, die führe ich niemals regelmäßig durch. Bevor mir nicht (endlich mal?) das komplette NAS abraucht schätze ich das Risiko für denkbaren Elemetarschäden als recht gering ein.


----------



## KraVaLL (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Bei den billigeren Boards dürfte es das nicht geben. Bis jetzt wäre mir das auch noch nicht aufgefallen.
> Vielleicht reichen dem TE aber auch 4 Platten in Zukunft. Mit 4x16TB könnte man ja auch schon einiges erreichen.



Wie würdest du denn ein evtl. bis zu 6 Platten kompatibles NAS aufbauen? Board , CPU und RAM?


----------



## fotoman (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Das Board hat doch 6 SATA Ports. Und so, wie Du es nutzen möchtest (System auf die "alte" SATA-SSD) gibt es überhaupt keine Einschränkungen.

Laut Internetseite unterstützt das Board durchaus 6 SATA + M.2. Halt mit der Einschränkung


> 3*When a SATA / PCIE mode M.2 device is installed, the M.2 Socket shares bandwidth with the SATA6G_5/6 ports.


Da Du das NAS wohl nur per 1 GBit anbinden wirst und auch nicht dutzende von Personen parallel darauf zugreifen, dürfte während der Datenübertragung von SATA 5/6 nur wenige Datenzugriff auf die System-SSD stattfinden. Damit sollte auch die Datenrate der HDDs an SATA5 und 6 beim Zugriff über das Lan nicht einbrechen.

Wenn Du natürlich eine M.2 SSD und an SATA 5 oder 6 eine SATA-SSD einbaust und dann nach von der M.2 auf die interne SATA-SSD kopierst, dann bricht halt die Datenrate (lokal) ein.

Falls Du kein riesiges Gehäuse aufstelllen möchtest wird es vermutlich schwierig, ein passendes Gehäuse für 6 HDDs inkl. dann wohl nötiger Lüftung zu finden.

Die Auswahl sieht für ein "einfaches" NAS ohne große (viele würden im Heimbereich auch überzogene) Anforderungen an Datensicherheit doch nicht schlecht aus. Du hast halt z.B. kein ECC-Ram (und vermutlich auch keine CPU, die das unterstützt). Wenn Du ein NAS-OS mit ZFS nutzen wolltest (also z.B. FreeNAS), wären die 8 GB Ram bereits ohne Deduplikation extrem wenig. Fernwartung des BIOS und/oder beim Booten unterstützt das Board auch nicht.

Dies ist alles nichts, was man im Heimbereich benötigt oder gar für ähnliche Preise im Eigenbau oder gar fertig bekommt. Das fehlende USB 3.1 Gen 2 (oder wie der Mist als USB 3.2 Gen XYZ mittlerweile  heißen mag) würde Dir auch für ext. Backup auf HDDs nichts bringen


----------



## KraVaLL (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Hallo zusammen! 
Aktuell sieht meine Einkaufsliste so aus:

NAS Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Gedanken hierzu sind, dass ich EEC RAM nicht brauche, da das NAS Hauptsächlich als Mediaserver zum Streamen meiner 4k Action Cam Vids + UHD Filme dienen wird. Wenn da mal eine Platte kaputt geht ist es ärgerlich sicherlich, aber verschmerzbar. 
Ich finde das Gehäuse sehr schick. Es bietet Platz bis zu 6 hdds. 

Ist dieses System per Wake on Lan betreibar? Das wäre mir sehr wichtig. Mein Plan ist  nicht gezielt NAS Festplatten zu verwenden (zb. WD RED) , da ein Datenverlust zwar doof wäre aber verkraftbar. Ich möchte auch kein RAID betreiben. NAS Hdds mögen ja eher Dauerbetrieb. Da ich aber keine NAS Hdds verwenden möchte wäre Wake on Lan Bedingung für mich. Das System soll ruhig schlafen wenn ich nicht streamen möchte. Funktioniert das? Ich habe das nicht wirklich herausgefunden.

Gibt es zu der Zusammenstellung noch irgendwas zu ändern? Wie gesagt, Transcodierung ist nicht notwendig.

LG!


----------



## HisN (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Handbuch vom Mainboard download.
Bios Beschreibung aufschlagen
Schauen ob da wakup per lan zu finden ist.

Generell hatte ich schon lange kein Board mehr in den Fingern, wo der Punkt fehlt, ALLERDINGS hab ich natürlich auch nicht jedes Board gesehen


----------



## fotoman (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS fÃ¼r 4k-Streaming*

BitFenix Phenom: Mainboard bis Mini-ITX
ASUS Prime A320M-A: Formfaktor     µATX

Hiernach dürfte des NICHT passen. Muss man halt im Handbuch des Gehäuses nachlesen.
ATX-Format – Wikipedia

Warum beim Board auf der ASUS-Seite nicht offen mit Wake on Lan geworben wird, ist mir unklar, genauso wie die exakte Bedeutung von
Handhabbarkeit: WOL für PME

Heißt das nun, dass das Board nur WoL mittels passender PCIe Natzwerkkarte beherrscht, oder dass auch der OnBoard Lananschluss dies beherrscht?

Hiernach scheint WoL mit dem Board zu funktionieren
Wake on LAN einschalten | ComputerBase Forum
Ob man sich darauf verlassen kann?

Ach so, auch NAS-Platten vertragen es problemlos, wenn man sie regelmäßig ausschaltet. Selbst eine Seagate EXOS-X 16TB schaltete sich automatisch nach 15 Minuten Untätigkeit ab (ist sogar laut Handbuch so vorkonfiguriert). Meinen WD Red 8TB hat es bisher auch noch nicht geschadet.


----------



## KraVaLL (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS fÃ¼r 4k-Streaming*



fotoman schrieb:


> BitFenix Phenom: Mainboard bis Mini-ITX
> ASUS Prime A320M-A: Formfaktor     µATX
> 
> Hiernach dürfte des NICHT passen. Muss man halt im Handbuch des Gehäuses nachlesen.



Du hast recht, es passt nicht. Ich habe mir jetzt ein passendes Gehäuse ausgesucht, Die SSD gegen eine M.2 SSD ausgetauscht und noch einen CPU-Kühler hinzugefügt.
Hier mein Warenkorb:

NAS Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kann man so machen oder?

@HISN
Wie hast du dein NAS/Medienserver mit WIN10 realisiert? Hast du einfach Win10 installiert und in Windows einen DLNA Server aufgemacht? Wie greifst du mit deinem TV auf deine Medien zu?

LG KraVaLL


----------



## HisN (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Genau, einfach Win10 installiert und darauf ein DLNA-Server (in meinem Fall lief erst ein Twonky und jetzt ein Plex). Die Glotze kann direkt darauf zugreifen.
ABER ... da die Glotze "nur" einen 100Mbit-Port hat (was für mich ein herrlich versteckter Kopierschutz ist) benutze ich einen Media-Player mit Gbit-Port (Shield TV).
Ist schneller und hübscher von der Bedienung her (ich hab keine Ahnung was Samsung sich bei ihrem Player gedacht hat) und der Puffer läuft nicht leer 

Und auf meinem Server war nicht immer Win10. Früher lief da ein Linux mit einem Twonky drauf. Erst als ich auf die Idee gekommen bin meinen Server mit ein paar Lian-Li EX503 "aufzurüsten" (Ich sehe es nämlich gar nicht ein den Server extra groß zu Dimensionieren, nur damit Platten reinpassen) und ich für die von mir gewählte 4x e-SATA-Karte keine Treiber gebacken bekommen habe, ist das Windows drauf gekommen.


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

DLNA? Das ist doch uralte Technik. Mittlerweile sollte jeder halbwegs aktuelle Mediaplayer nativ auf die Dateifreigabe zugreifen können.
Windows 10 wär mir zu heikel für sowas (Dauerbetrieb).
Was spricht denn gegen ein fertiges NAS? Mit einer Synology oder QNAP hast du halt wirklich deine Ruhe.

Produktvergleich QNAP Turbo Station TS-431P, Synology DiskStation DS420j, Synology DiskStation DS418 Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HisN (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Was bedeutet "heikel" in Deinem Kontext? 
Windows10 läuft nicht im Dauerbetrieb? Versteh den Zusammenhang nicht.

Benzin-Motoren sind auch uralte Technik und erfüllen ihren Zweck immer noch. Solange DNLA alles was man hat abspielt ist es doch gehupft wie gesprungen ob es über einen Server geht oder direkt. Der einzige Unterschied ist doch wer das Scrubbing besorgt. Also der Media-Player in der Glotze oder der Server. Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht wenn der Server das nebenbei erledigt und diese Arbeit nicht der Media-Player erledigen muss. Es sei denn man ist so Oldschool und benutzt sowas wie Media-Scrubber nicht. Ich mach meinen Media-Player an, und hab eine aktualisierte Bibliothek vorliegen. Nicht "ich lese erst mal alle Änderungen ein, dann Scrubbe ich und derweil darf der User warten".

Aber eventuell bin ich da auch schon zu alt. Was wäre denn da die aktuelle Methode um seine Mediathek zu verwalten bzw. in eine Oberfläche einzubinden?


----------



## KraVaLL (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



Abductee schrieb:


> DLNA? Das ist doch uralte Technik. Mittlerweile sollte jeder halbwegs aktuelle Mediaplayer nativ auf die Dateifreigabe zugreifen können.
> Windows 10 wär mir zu heikel für sowas (Dauerbetrieb).
> Was spricht denn gegen ein fertiges NAS? Mit einer Synology oder QNAP hast du halt wirklich deine Ruhe.
> 
> Produktvergleich QNAP Turbo Station TS-431P, Synology DiskStation DS420j, Synology DiskStation DS418 Geizhals Deutschland



Ich verstehe deine Frage sehr gut. Meine Zusammenstellung kostet laut Geizhals 390€ . Was bekomme ich für 390€ für eine Fertiglösung und kann die Leistungstechnisch mit meiner mithalten? Nein.
Ich frickel halt gerne. Bau mir meine sachen gerne selbst zusammen und lerne gerne. Eine Fertiglösung wäre mir zu langweilig.

@ HISN 
Ich habe auch ne NVIDIA SHIELD. können wir uns irgendwie chat technisch verbinden? habe da noch einige fragen. evtl. Skype? PN dann wenn das geht. danke
PS: oder hierüber per PN wenns dir recht ist.


----------



## HisN (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Schreib mir gerne ne PN. (Eventuell bin ich tatsächlich very Oldschool^^).


----------



## Abductee (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



HisN schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "heikel" in Deinem Kontext?
> Windows10 läuft nicht im Dauerbetrieb? Versteh den Zusammenhang nicht.
> 
> Benzin-Motoren sind auch uralte Technik und erfüllen ihren Zweck immer noch. Solange DNLA alles was man hat abspielt ist es doch gehupft wie gesprungen ob es über einen Server geht oder direkt. Der einzige Unterschied ist doch wer das Scrubbing besorgt. Also der Media-Player in der Glotze oder der Server. Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht wenn der Server das nebenbei erledigt und diese Arbeit nicht der Media-Player erledigen muss. Es sei denn man ist so Oldschool und benutzt sowas wie Media-Scrubber nicht. Ich mach meinen Media-Player an, und hab eine aktualisierte Bibliothek vorliegen. Nicht "ich lese erst mal alle Änderungen ein, dann Scrubbe ich und derweil darf der User warten".
> ...



Automatische Updates zum Beispiel, als headless Device wo man sich darauf verlassen muss immer per Remote Desktop erreichbar zu sein hätte ich in ein Windows 10 kein Vertrauen.
Ohne Internetzugriff oder mit deaktiviertem Update Dienst zu Arbeiten, ist bei dem speziellen Betriebssystem meiner Meinung nach auch keine besonders schöne Lösung.
Ein guter Mediaplayer greift einfach via smb Freigabe auf die Ordner zu, zumindest verwalte ich so meine Mediathek seit zig Jahren. Da gibts in der heutigen Zeit auch keine Probleme mit Codecs oder einem komischen Format.
Ich hatte lange Zeit Plex auf einem Linux-NAS installiert und jetzt hab ich einfach nur noch einen Mediaplayer (Infuse 5) auf dem Zuspieler vom TV. Sowas kann aber auch praktisch jeder SMART-TV der letzten Jahre.



KraVaLL schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Frage sehr gut. Meine  Zusammenstellung kostet laut Geizhals 390€ . Was bekomme ich für 390€  für eine Fertiglösung und kann die Leistungstechnisch mit meiner  mithalten? Nein.
> Ich frickel halt gerne. Bau mir meine sachen gerne selbst zusammen und lerne gerne. Eine Fertiglösung wäre mir zu langweilig.


Solange du bei einem 1Gbit Interface hängst, sehe ich bei der Selbstbaulösung keinen Leistungssprung.
Wenn du DLNA mit 4K Transcodierung einsetzen willst brauchst du natürlich eine potente CPU, was bei einem fertigen NAS richtig teuer wird das stimmt.


----------



## fotoman (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



Abductee schrieb:


> wo man sich darauf verlassen muss immer per Remote Desktop erreichbar zu sein hätte ich in ein Windows 10 kein Vertrauen.


Dazu habe ich mittlerweile mehr Vertrauen wie unter Linux (falls man kein Linux-Guru ist oder werden möchte).

 Vor den Updates meines QNap hatte ich immer Bedenken, da kannte ich schlicht keine (einfache) Möglichkeit, wieder zum alte Stand zurück zu gehen.

Bei Windows oder Linux spielt man (ok, meist mit ext. Monitor, könnte man aber problemlos automatisieren) einfach das Backup wieder ein oder setzt bei einem HW-Defekt des NAS die Platten ohne Datenverlust in irgendein vergleichbares System. Klappt das bei DSM in der VM auch so problemlos? Bei QNap ist man m.W.n. auf das Backup angewiesen, wenn man kein neues QNap-Gehäuse kauft.

Wenn ich dann noch an die Bootzeiten meines QNap denke (das hat nach einem korrekten Shutdown bei Neustart alle Partitionen geprüft, in der Zeit ist mein uralter PC lange hochgefahren und hat das Backup gespeichert (oder liefert den Film an die Anzeigesoftwre).



Abductee schrieb:


> Ein guter Mediaplayer greift einfach via smb Freigabe auf die Ordner zu, zumindest verwalte ich so meine Mediathek seit zig Jahren. Da gibts in der heutigen Zeit auch keine Probleme mit Codecs oder einem komischen Format.


Die Verwaltung mittels Datei- und Verzeichnisnamen ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache (ich mache das auch so).


----------



## Abductee (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



fotoman schrieb:


> Bei Windows oder Linux spielt man (ok, meist mit ext. Monitor, könnte man aber problemlos automatisieren) einfach das Backup wieder ein oder setzt bei einem HW-Defekt des NAS die Platten ohne Datenverlust in irgendein vergleichbares System. Klappt das bei DSM in der VM auch so problemlos? Bei QNap ist man m.W.n. auf das Backup angewiesen, wenn man kein neues QNap-Gehäuse kauft.



Ein QNAP RAID 1 kannst du unter Linux relativ normal auslesen. Hab ich selber schon ein paar mal mit RLinux gemacht.
Bei einem RAID 5 würd ich mir keine allzu großen Hoffnungen machen, das ist aber bei vielen System so. Da braucht man schon sehr viel Glück, Erfahrung oder einen Wartungsvertrag um sowas wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen.
Generell ist das Zurückspielen eines Backups die schnellere und einfachere Methode.
Einen älteren Softwarestand vom OS hätte ich unter Synology oder QNAP noch nie benötigt. Die scheinen eine bessere QA-Abteilung zu haben als Microsoft? 
Bei einer Synology gibt es die Möglichkeit ein altes OS-Image wieder einzuspielen, denke das ist auch bei einer QNAP möglich. Anschließend muss man halt die Config wieder laden (die man hoffentlich davor gesichert hat)


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Echt? Ihr greift *direkt* auf eure Laufwerksverzeichnisse zu?
Ich hätte da keinen Bock drauf zu suchen. Ich mag die Anzeige von Plex oder Twonky, ohne das ich wissen muss wo eine Datei physikalisch liegt. Wird irgendwann einfach unüberschaubar.


----------



## fotoman (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS fÃ¼r 4k-Streaming*



HisN schrieb:


> Echt? Ihr greift *direkt* auf eure Laufwerksverzeichnisse zu?


Nur "halb direkt". Da ich vor vielen Jahren (muss 2012 oder noch früher gewesen sein) keine Lust hatte, mir einen Medienserver zu suchen, der u.A. mit dem Stream und der Steuerung (inkl. Aufnahmeprogrammierung) meiner Dreambox (mit 2*DVB-C) sowie mit wenigen anderen Verzeichnissen als Quelle für meine Filme umgehen konnte, habe ich mir kurzerhand selber etwas dazu programmiert.

Da ich sowieso zu Hause alles entweder über den PC oder die Windows-Tablets ansehe, genügt mir diese Lösung und die Auswahl des Films per Titel/Textangabe.

In der Anzeige sind mit Absicht nicht meine archivierten Aufnahmen enthalten, da ich diese so extrem selten ansehe, dass ich sie auch in keinem Medienserver katalogisieren muss.

Das ganze hat für mich den Vorteil, dass ich die aktuelle Library (die ich meist zur exakt einmaligen Betrachtung aufnehme) problemlos auf eine SD-Karte für das Windows-Tablet/den Laptop kopieren kann und das ganze dann auch offline im Zug/Hotel verfügbar ist.

Jeder nutzt halt das, was für ihn am Besten passt. Mit einer Familie, die per TV oder eingeschränktem Streichelgerät auf die Filme zugriefen möchte, sähe meine Lösung mit Sicherheit komplett anders aus. Da stände vermutlich wieder ein Fertig-NAS in der Besenkammer und nebendran der Alt-PC mit Windows als NAS zum Experimenitieren für mich.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ein QNAP RAID 1 kannst du unter Linux relativ  normal auslesen. Hab ich selber schon ein paar mal mit RLinux  gemacht.


Dann scheint sich dort einiges gebessert zu haben. Die  Angaben, die ich zu solchen Aktionen zwischen 2012 und 2018 im QNap  Forum gefunden hatte, waren eher negativ.



Abductee schrieb:


> Einen  älteren Softwarestand vom OS hätte ich unter Synology oder QNAP noch  nie benötigt. Die scheinen eine bessere QA-Abteilung zu haben als  Microsoft?


Mit der Sinnhaftigkeit des "Langzeitsupports" von QNap habe ich eher  schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Für mein damaliges TS-412 wurde gut 2 Jahre nach Kauf ein Upgrade auf QTS 4.X  angeboten. Aber wehe, man hatte die vorigen Updates von QTS 3  als Online-Update eingespielt. Dann durfte man erst mal per Shell  Verzeichnisinhalte löschen, damit ein Update überhaupt möglich war.

Als  ich das ganze dann ein paar Jahre später zwangsweise gemacht habe (da  der Support für QTS 3 zu Ende war) hat sich das TS-412 angeführt wie ein  Windows 10 auf einem Atom-Netbook der ersten Stunde mit 1 GB Ram. Was nützen mir 8 Jahre Sicherheitsupdates,  wenn  das Gerät dann nahezu unbedienbar wird (es war mit QTS 4.X schlicht  masslos überfordert).

Sowas ist heutzutage natürlich auch schon 5 Jahre alt, u.U.  wurde die Qualitäsabteilung ja seitdem erheblich aufgestockt:
Alte Firmware Versionen fuer TS-412  - [Offizielle] QTS 4.0.5 build1126 TS-x10,x12,x19,x20,x21 - NAS Hilfe und Support Forum
Da liefen bei mir diverse inplace-Upgrades von Win 7 auf Win 10 geschmeidiger.


----------



## KraVaLL (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Also ich freue mich ja, dass hier so ein produktiver Austausch entsteht  
morgen bestelle ich die Teile. Dann gibts kein zurück mehr.


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*



HisN schrieb:


> Echt? Ihr greift *direkt* auf eure Laufwerksverzeichnisse zu?
> Ich hätte da keinen Bock drauf zu suchen. Ich mag die Anzeige von Plex oder Twonky, ohne das ich wissen muss wo eine Datei physikalisch liegt. Wird irgendwann einfach unüberschaubar.



Ich find es übersichtlichter nur mit den nackten Ordnernamen zu suchen, ist aber sicher Geschmackssache.
Ansonsten können die Mediaplayer können ja auch ohne einen Server selber eine Inidizierung mit Vorschaubildern (Metadaten) machen.
Zum Beispel Infuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder das beliebte Kodi, das arbeitet auch selber mit Metadaten ohne einen DLNA-Server im Hintergrund.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Jupp, und muss bei jedem Start die ganze Library durcharbeiten. Genau das meinte ich


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Bei mir wird nix bei jedem Start durchgearbeitet.


----------



## KraVaLL (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: NAS für 4k-Streaming*

Teile bestellt.
Ein schönes Gefühl! 
Freu mich schon auf das Lego spielen.
Melde mich, wenn die Kiste an den Start geht!


----------

